# Need Tips: Wife want's to shoot my .308



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So we're heading out to the farm this weekend, and I plan to spend a few hours with my wife shooting.. .She's pretty new to guns and shooting. I plan to work with her for a while with her little .38 and a couple others I have.

She has put a couple shells through my 12ga, and did OK with it, but you could see both the surprise and the smile on her face after she'd fire a shot.

I told her I wanted to teach her how to shoot a rifle, and wanted to use my .22 to teach her the basics. It is scoped, but you can also use the irons on it so I figured small recoil would be perfect.. 

But then she said no, she wanted to shoot my .308... It's a Winchester Model 88 and has a tip-off scope on it. I normally wouldn't think much about letting her shoot a .308, however, this thing has a heck of a kick to it for a 308 because of the shape of the stock. It pretty much blows everything right back into your shoulder. It even kind of took me by surprise the first time I shot it, and I'm used to shooting 308 and 30-06.

I did tell her before I let her shoot it, I am going to make her shoot my SKS first. A lot less kick, and the fun factor of it is there. I also have a bi-pod on it, so it will be great to start her out prone with it and she won't have to worry so much about supporting the gun. I have a scope for it, but right now I have it set up with just the irons, and I'd like her to use those first.

Now this is where I start to wonder how I should best let her shoot the 308... Should I start her out prone with a bag under it? or have her support it using only her hands and forward elbow? Should I start her out sitting, or standing? Should I let her use it off hand, or use the sling for support? Should I tip the scope off and make her use the irons, or let her use the scope? I'm worried about her getting nailed with the scope though... I know that would ruin her ever wanting to shoot anything with some kick and a scope.. 

I would really like to use a table and a sandbag for her, but it's just not possible.. My wife is smaller, about 5.5 and thin framed, so I know I'm going to have to stress hard about pulling it tight, and putting her weight into the stock. If I let her use the scope, I know I'm going to have to stress eye relief too.. .

So if this was you, how would you best handle letting your wife shoot a gun that has more recoil than anything she's ever shot, and never having shot a rifle before.. 

I really would prefer she use the .22, but she's set on being able to brag about being able to shoot a big boy gun. At least I got her to agree to shooting the SKS first.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Bring the .22 anyway. 

Ask HER if she'd be more comfortable sitting or prone. Bring a towel to fold as padding for her shoulder. Wish I'd done the same first time I shot my husband's .308.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I like the towel idea, but I don't know if her reach would be enough. This gun actually does fit her well. .the stock is a tad shorter, but it does have a trap style recoil pad on it. It doesn't sting like a solid plate would, but it's still a lot of hard push into you.

I like the idea of asking her how she would be comfortable. I know some people have issue with prone...


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't find that a 308 kicks all that bad but I'm not all that fond of my DH 300 mag. I can shoot it, but wow! I have found the biggest thing I can do to help with the effects of recoil is to hold the gun in TIGHT to my shoulder. I mean tight, like white knuckle if you had knuckles on your shoulder. I would emphasize that. I'm 5'3&quot; with short arms, so extra padding on guns doesn't usually work for me. I cut down the stock on my regular guns and that also helps, but probably not an option for your gun.  Another thought, do you reload? If so, load up a light plinking load for it. If not, I guess just buy the lightest load you can find. I have a plinking load for my 270 that uses a light pistol type powder/load and it isn't any worse than a .22.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Does she want you to hold the target?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Yikes, sounds like she'll find out the hard way how bad that kick stinks when you have a little bitty skinny shoulder (I did precisely the same thing, and now I've learned my lesson). Make sure she's got a handle on it so she doesn't pop herself in the face and let her go for it. Then get her ice.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Give her a bunch of padding between the gun and shoulder. Or wrap the butt with some foam and tape if you have it handy. That is what I would do.

And don't forget the ear protection while you are at it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. no.. no intention for me to hold the target... 

If this was an AR or a Model 700 in 308, I wouldn't worry about it as much, but because of the drop of the comb on this.. or lack there of, this thing has a pretty fierce kick for a 308.. .I've shot a lot of them, and like I said, this one actually took me by surprise.. It was a lot closer to a 30-06 than some 06's I've shot... 

I just want to make sure it turns out to be a good experience for her. Like I said, I don't want her to be turned off by a larger caliber gun. It's not like I'm pushing this. I'm actually trying to discourage it, until she works her way up.. 

I told her last night what I'd much prefer her to shoot is a Swedish Mauser I have.. That thing is a dream to shoot.. Big enough bang to put a big grin on your face, but small enough that you can shoot it all day and not get sore.. but she just said no, I like the way that 308 looks, and I really want to shoot it... 

Sadly I don't reload, so I can't load up something light. Also, trying to find ammo for 308 right now is near impossible in the stores, and all I have is some hotter stuff... I'll just be sure not to put some old Federal TRU ammo I have in it.. .that stuff almost kicks my butt.. 

Sooooooo.....


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Have her shoot it, then bring the .22 anyway. She wont be shooting the .308 for long.

For beginners the .22 is better for learning proper technique IMO. Kudos to her for being fiesty.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

standing with a bit of a lean forward feet shoulder with apart basically in a weaver stance knees bent slightly , with a little bit of padding like a sweat shirt or jacket but not to much as to have a sloppy fit in the shoulder , then pull it in tight , and hold on and move with it.
it isn't the most accurate but it takes up recoil the best

the problem isn't the first shot it's learning to not anticipate the recoil on the next 

sitting at the bench , or prone your more stationary and it hits you and you can't move as easily 

as long as the stock is in your shoulder it doesn't have the travel to actually hurt you , only feel uncomfortable 

i have shot 10 ga , 12 ga slugs lots of them , 458 win mag the most important thing is to not have the scope hit you , anything else is just uncomfortable and then you do or don't try it again 

to be honest nothing ever beat me up as bad as slugs from a very light 12 ga, it was a dream to carry and a pain to shoot 

my 12 is a load to carry but a dream to shoot


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I think you're right.. I think standing may be the best bet.. I also think for that first shot at least, I'll flip the scope to the side instead of taking the chance... It's not going to be so much about hitting the target, as much as it is being able to shoot it..


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

There is a reason the boys who shoot the big stuff have benches that allow them to shoot off bags, but while still standing.

Your wife may not like having to hold the rifle in a typical offhand position. If you have some long shooting sticks that would take the weight of the rifle while allowing her to roll with the recoil, this may be the best option.

That, or some light handloads....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Great idea on a shooting stick.. I'm sure I can find the perfect size one laying around out there.. Drape a towel over the Y to protect the stock..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't forget EARPLUGS!!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope.. won't forget those.. we got cans... Last time she wanted to shoot she said she ws OK without them. she rang one of her ears something good... 

At times, it not so bad to let someone learn the hard way... even though I've been shooting without plugs or cans since I was a kid..


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

does she just want to shoot or is she wanting to learn in order to hunt? too much gun or recoil will teach bad habits or techniques both can be very hard to unlearn


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I really think she wants to do some hunting with me. We've talked a lot about it... She said she may have issues with deer hunting, but she is squirrel lover and said she wouldn't have a problem going squirrel hunting.. 

I think she want to shoot the Winchester because she's seen me shoot it, and sees how much I enjoy that gun, plus it was given to me by a very good friend of ours, so she wants to be able to tell him she's even shot it.

Yes, I know aobut how hard it is to unlearn bad habits... This is why I plan to send at least a few hours with her this weekend shooting, and working on some correct technics. 

The last time we were shooting, I noticed she's picked up a bad flinch shooting her Bodyguard, so I was planning on giving her my CZ to shoot since it has a lot less recoil. I was then planning to give her her Body guard with a couple of spent casings in it, so she can see herself flinch if she hasn't lost it shooting the CZ.. 

When she first started with her Bodyguard, she was doing really well, and keeping pretty tight groups for a newbie... I don't knwo what changed to start her flinching.. .This is part of the reason I was trying to talk her out of the 308 for now, BUT.. I'm not gonna argue... I will make sure she does a bunch of shooting with my SKS though... It's got a light recoil and it's a heavier gun, so hopefully I can get her set up with some good habits with it first. 

I'm also taking one of my Mausers to let her shoot before I give her the 308.. It's one of my favorites to shoot.. It has a fair recoil, and super accurate.. It's one I like to take out if I want to shoot all day.. I never get sore from it, but it has a big enough bang to let you know you're shooting something with a little power behind it... I'm going to try and work her up to the 308.. .

I don't know why she's really not wanting to shoot the 22 though.. She was with me when I bought it, and she liked it a lot then, and has watched me with it, and see's it's a very accurate gun.. She was impressed that it would split bamboo in half.. Eh, I guess it's a good thing right now she doesn't want to shoot it since finding 22's is so hard to do right now.. hang onto those for squirrel season..


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

FIRST all, which eye is she dominate in? if you don't know, the training has already gone wrong.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Her right eye, and I've already found that and pointed it out..

I had her hold up a finger with both eyes open and set the tip of her finger on something.. then had her close one eye at a time and find out which eye she had open and her finger didn't move from what she had it on... it was her right eye...


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Good deal! i only noted because a very high percentage of females are left eye dominate

might i suggest www.odcmp.com then coaches resources

halifax, va


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, she decided not too.. shot off a couple rounds to get the scope sighted in, and after she saw the first shot she decided NO THANKS!

I ended up putting about 10 rounds through it, and my shoulder know it had been punished.. For a 308, that gun kicks like a mule... hardest hitting 308 I've ever shot..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You know the flinch is a problem. If she's bound and determined to shot the .308, I'd stop at the Walmarts on the way and see if they have a light load. The only rifle caliber the Weston Walmart ran out of was the poodle shooter stuff. The other calibers were always in stock. IIRC those were from .270 up.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That is where I found the 308 shells I got, Wally world there in Weston.. Only place I can find any ammo, that or the Pawn Shp there in town.. Stopped in there this past weekend.. All I can say is WOW.. that man has some guns.. but his ammo prices are over the top.. 

Next time we go shooting I'm going to hand her the Swedish Mauser I have.. A nice small gun that fits her, and a light kick.. Start her out slow..


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Past Super Mag Plus Recoil Shield


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

mnn2501 said:


> Past Super Mag Plus Recoil Shield


Thanks, that might be real nice for my wife.... For me though, the bigger the bruise it leaves, the bigger the smile it gives me... :l33t:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> Thanks, that might be real nice for my wife.... For me though, the bigger the bruise it leaves, the bigger the smile it gives me... :l33t:


Yeah, I was thinking for the wife -- after all we're men, right!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. so true.. that's why I wish and dream for the day I could shoot a 700 Nitro.. Or even better yet, a .950 JDJ... but I think I'd have a better chance of winning the lotter than ever even getting to see one of those.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Think small. Keep moving in a zig zag pattern. I'm glad that she is intereted in what you are interested in.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Future reference.

Step ladder. Shirt wadded up on step. Gun goes thru so if it kicks up hard it has to lift the ladder before it whacks her face. Scope to the side.

Wool type vest or such for shoulder padding and be sure she knows to keep it tight to the shoulder.

Course you could buy a couple lighter rounds just for her. Ask a reloader for 5 just special for her. 

Kids and new people really need to check the ego and try a step ladder. Really is an effective ******* bench.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Show her this video...

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2FvpZIvOo[/ame]


----------



## 2MileHigh (Oct 11, 2012)

The student doesn't run the class. Are you her teacher, or just her gun bearer? The big picture here involves responsible gun/rifle handling, not who gets to shoot what when. Just my opinion.


----------

